
Show HN: Static blog gen on the pile of thousands - dvwallin
https://github.com/dvwallin/ago
======
dvwallin
Small weekend-project to make an even smaller, more opinionated static blog
generator with focus on writing.

Uses markdown for posts, got no real features at all, the code isn't clean and
awesome and it has no tests at all (atm)

It works and it's lightweight. Love it or Hate it

